# DevilSmoke's Shine Sauce



## devilsmoke (May 31, 2016)

I thought I would share my BBQ sauce recipe: This is a mix between Kansas and Texas. Its a little thinner than KC and has a lot more heat.

2 tbs butter ( I prefer Irish Butter)
1 small onion (I use white ,but have tried yellow with good results)
2 cloves garlic diced (1tsp garlic powder for less of a garlic taste)
2 cups Ketchup
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup apple juice
1/4 cup Apple Pie Moonshine
(store brand is apple pie shine is fine if you can not get the real stuff)

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons black strap molasses
2 table spoons honey
2 table spoons brown sugar
2 Teaspoons mustard powder
1 teaspoon Chipotle Chili Powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
(I usually go to 1/4 tsp because I am feeding kids too. 1 tsp with the Chipotle will wake you up)

Melt the butter in sauce pan and cook onions and garlic until soft. Mix in the wet ingredients and heat for 2-3 minute then mix in dry ingredients. Bring to a boil and let simmer for 30 minutes. Use an immersion blender or regular blender to smooth out the onion and garlic.

*** it dawned on me that some of you may not be able to get moonshine, if you cant get apple pie moonshine, I have made this recipe with Jack's Tennessee Honey, Jameson, and beer all were very tasty alternatives and provided their own unique flavor profiles***


----------



## 3montes (May 31, 2016)

I like the ingredients list I will have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## devilsmoke (May 31, 2016)

Please do, let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions or comments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like a great recipe!

Thanks for sharing it.

Al


----------

